# A Bedside Tale



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

This is my first 'real' venture in to anything not turned on the lathe. I don't really count the few little minor projects I've done. I mentioned this last night in a thread about drum sanders, so figured I'd post some pics.

My wife REALLY wanted a set of matching night stands for our bedroom. So, I went down and picked several walnut boards out of the barn from my dad's 'reject' pile from when he had a couple milled. He clearly has terrible wood picking skills, he just picked the wide boards, and left all the 8-10" boards for me. No complaints. 

Here's what I've accomplished this weekend. Planed all the wood down... this was sawn a little weird, so it wouldn't plane to 3/4".. it's more like 11/16". No problem. The legs are 3 pieces laminated, and the sides and top are all 2-3 pieces laminated. Hoping to finish the drawer, get the shelf for the bottom finished (it's the piece clamped up), and get it ready to finish. I did stain it, which Joe (@Gixxerjoe04 ) kind of frowned on when I texted him a pic last night, but it was done to match some existing furniture, and I'm very fond of the color. I learned a lot here, and plan to take what I learned and apply it to my next project. 

Here's the top going through the drum sander... I took a pic for that other thread, so figured I'd post it here as well
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/ED2BA8CF-CB71-46F6-9390-18DC5AC099FE_zpsul3c9hbq.jpg 

Here are the legs after staining
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/298D0789-0FE7-4814-90F3-4D9052DE3CB9_zpsenoibl27.jpg 

Here's a good shot of the top. Not super happy with how it turned out, but my wife loves it. I hope to figure out a better way to do this in the future
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/597B25D3-B022-4D4F-B876-3804EC6648E6_zpstdtvwtin.jpg 

Here are a couple of the boards I planed down. I know @Kevin likes sappy walnut, but I used the other side for this to keep things as close to the same color as possible

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/071F782A-3EB3-4BCE-9CFF-663942D8F23D_zps1ejwjdex.jpg 

Here's the bottom shelf glued up... needed a few more clamps

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/93868F9A-C8BE-4E20-A067-DEA69676130C_zpssg2uobyg.jpg 

Here's the carcass after getting it all screwed together. I surprised myself... there was no wobble between the legs, and it was actually square. Two things I've struggled with tremendously in the past. haha

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/C22C9868-602D-442E-B7A4-8B5325351BC4_zpsxawcavgl.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Classy looking JR ! That 'll make momma happy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's one of the top just resting on it

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FB1E7111-DAE9-4957-9608-983CFD18111E_zpsl8fryoe1.jpg 

Love pocket screws! Definitely came in handy on this project

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/20DD2B15-53F2-4696-8FD4-AEA0204A93B4_zpsuw3bacwk.jpg 

Got the drawer mostly made. Just gotta get the dado cut for the bottom, and sand just a fuzz off in a few places to get a better fit. Going to look around and see if I have a nice curly or crotch figured piece for the drawer front. Got some soft close full extension slides for the drawer as well. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/131F8D0D-0F76-4013-9268-0F7663F8026D_zpsclxwzlih.jpg 







Now, with all the pics, hopefully someone may have some feedback for me. I'm really interested in learning how to do these types of things better. I don't really care if there are some defects with this, as I FINALLY got my dad to come down and help me out in the shop... it was nice working together on this. Neither one of us really knew what we were doing, we just found a picture online and tried our best to replicate it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

So disappointed, I was really looking forward to a good tale.

Nice table, though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> So disappointed, I was really looking forward to a good tale.
> 
> Nice table, though!


Thanks... I was trying to have a creative title like @Brink always does... figured the absence of a 'b' would give it some flare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2015)

Really nice job Jonathan. Thats a huge step from turning. I'm impressed

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

Jonathan, that's a heck of a job for a non flatworker! The most important thing is that your wife is happy, that tops all. On one of the pictures, it looks like the leg on the front right side of the table is turned where you can see the glue-up. It might just be sap in the wood, I'm dam near blind. Judging from the picture of one of the glue-ups, you're using too much glue. It just makes cleanup grades on you. That's about all I've got, awesome job man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> Jonathan, that's a heck of a job for a non flatworker! The most important thing is that your wife is happy, that tops all. On one of the pictures, it looks like the leg on the front right side of the table is turned where you can see the glue-up. It might just be sap in the wood, I'm dam near blind. Judging from the picture of one of the glue-ups, you're using too much glue. It just makes cleanup grades on you. That's about all I've got, awesome job man! Tony


You're correct... when I was screwing the side panels and rear panel on, I got the rear and side mixed up (they're different sizes). I thought I was securing the rear panel, but it was actually a side panel. The lamination was supposed to be visible only from the side, but the incorrect orientation was accomplished when I mixed up the panels. Once I screwed them on, there was no way to go back and correct it without screw holes showing. 

I'm confident I used too much glue, but I was of the mindset that too much would be better than not enough. I scraped it off once it set up enough to not smear, so wasn't terrible. 

I think I already said that I learned a lot, but I'll repeat that if I did. There's a nice little pile of 'opportunities' for some laminated pots from pieces that were cut the wrong size. The one thing I did do, that I'm glad I did, was set my planer stop on the first piece, so every piece I planed was the same thickness... that came in handy for the frame on the front, as I was able to use 'scraps' from other stuff and avoid cutting in to another board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Thanks... I was trying to have a creative title like @Brink always does... figured the absence of a 'b' would give it some flare.


I think I speak for everyone when I say that one monkey is more than enough!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

I wasn't trying to trash your work, like I said, you did a heck of a job! Just trying to help you out, I did not mean to insult your work, I hope you know that!  Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> I wasn't trying to trash your work, like I said, you did a heck of a job! Just trying to help you out, I did not mean to insult your work, I hope you know that!  Tony


No... not at all! I posted to get feedback, so I can apply what I've learned in future projects. I was agreeing with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a very good looking table. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the progress report on this build. This really helps the rest of us that want to venture into flat work. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

First I want to say what a fine job you did Jon. Really nice project and well executed. 



JR Custom Calls said:


> Now, with all the pics, hopefully someone may have some feedback for me. I'm really interested in learning how to do these types of things better.



I'm not a total anti-pocket screw guy although I am close. Because there's almost no all-wood joinery that isn't as easy to do as using pocket screws. Here's a suggestion for the carcass joinery using square legs for your next similar project. You don't have to have a dado to do it, but it makes it easier.





No fasteners at all are needed (nor wanted) using dadoes. If you don't have a dado blade you can still cut the sides to depth, rip a few intermediary cuts between and then chisel out. Stop your cuts just short of where they need to end and hog out to yur marks with a chisel.

Again this is just an FYI for a future project because it is:

A) Taking your craftsmanship to the next level
B) Looks better
C) And believe it or not is a MUCH stronger joint than pocket screws with glue between end grain and long grain. That glue joint is not giving you any added strength to speak of.
D) Builds your woodworking skills to enable you to tackle even more complex joinery

Good job on this build 0 it looks great. But on every build, try to make an advancement in your skill box, and IMO the corner leg joinery would be a good place to start on your next one. This works for skirts on coffee table or anywhere a this type of joinery is needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> First I want to say what a fine job you did Jon. Really nice project and well executed.


Thanks :) I am quite pleased with it, but also recognize the flaws.



Kevin said:


> No fasteners at all are needed (nor wanted) using dadoes.


You know, I didn't even consider dadoes. And I have no idea why... that would have definitely been better. I do have a stacked dado set.




Kevin said:


> top your cuts just short of where they need to end and hog out to yur marks with a chisel.


This would have been my main issue, and it's probably laughable. I don't have any chisels. I have looked at some sets, but when it comes time to pull the trigger, I have a hard time justifying the cost. I think this project may be the ammunition I need to go ahead and get a decent set.



Kevin said:


> But on every build, try to make an advancement in your skill box, and IMO the corner leg joinery would be a good place to start on your next one.


That's my motto, sorta. I'm always trying to be of the mindset that the next [project] should be better than the last. And, with the suggestions I've received from this one so far, I don't doubt that the next one WILL be better. 

Thanks a ton for the suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2015)

By the way, sweep your floor and pick up the cigarette butts. Nice work on the nightstand/table.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 29, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> By the way, sweep your floor and pick up the cigarette butts. Nice work on the nightstand/table.


Ugh... The one sign my dad has been down to the house... Cig butts lol. And I did sweep today haha. I sweep every Monday, since the trash runs on Tuesday. Usually have 3 contractor bags full of crap out of the shop


----------

